# Insects present on mad river



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Thought I'd make a post of this (I know of some)... What insects are present in the mad river if you know and stuff
The ones I know of are:
Craneflys 
Hellgrammite 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if your talking about the upper Mad ( Trout water,) hardly any hellgrammites there as the substrate is much too small and glaciated, Hellgrammites like layered bedrock. 
Just about every major bug hatch can b found on the mad at certain times of the year, Midges, Blue Wing Olives, stoneflies, Hendricksons, Caddis, sulphers, White Cahills and a few others Im sure Im missing...

Salmonid


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> if your talking about the upper Mad ( Trout water,) hardly any hellgrammites there as the substrate is much too small and glaciated, Hellgrammites like layered bedrock.
> 
> Just about every major bug hatch can b found on the mad at certain times of the year, Midges, Blue Wing Olives, stoneflies, Hendricksons, Caddis, sulphers, White Cahills and a few others Im sure Im missing...
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the upper part... I dont know much about it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Scuds, water boatmen, snails and don't forget the terrestrials that jump in!


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

ckfowler said:


> Scuds, water boatmen, snails and don't forget the terrestrials that jump in!



Thanks for the tips,  would a cdc elk hair caddis be good


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Until I know they are after something specific, I search using a bushy dry fly like an EHC with a beadhead nymph underneath. Black EHC about size 12 is a nice cricket pattern, small stimulators make decent hoppers. Usually use a 14/18 prince or flashback underneath but have caught on hares ears or other caddis nymphs as well.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, before I get started fishing, I might turn over some rocks which I've actually never done before, any tips on like how fast I do it or whatever... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

thefraz44 said:


> Thanks, before I get started fishing, I might turn over some rocks which I've actually never done before, any tips on like how fast I do it or whatever...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



The best way to view the bugs is with a sine ....place the sine downstream of you on the bottom and scuff your feet along .....take the net to the bank and sift thru it ......Right now a bigger hares ear should work as well as bigger cased caddies ......good luck.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Flymaker said:


> The best way to view the bugs is with a sine ....place the sine downstream of you on the bottom and scuff your feet along .....take the net to the bank and sift thru it ......Right now a bigger hares ear should work as well as bigger cased caddies ......good luck.




Thanks I'll tie up some size 12 elk hair cdc caddis now.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

And I'll use the seine net idea


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Got to scroll down thru a lot of bull but this has a list of all the bugs on the Mad and how many

http://epa.ohio.gov/portals/35/documents/MadRiverTSD2003Appendices.pdf


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

senger said:


> Got to scroll down thru a lot of bull but this has a list of all the bugs on the Mad and how many
> 
> http://epa.ohio.gov/portals/35/documents/MadRiverTSD2003Appendices.pdf



Thanks, I looked, does it include common names, not scientific?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

